# Elk in P.A



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get at the Elk in pennsylvania as far as where they are and how to do it legally?


----------



## Joe AV (Feb 17, 2008)

well you must apply. there are instructions in the laws and regulation book that you receive when you buy your license.

http://www.pgc.state.pa.us/pgc/lib/pgc/ ... season.pdf


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

Joe av pretty much covered the regs. for you.
I'd say stay around zones 1,2 and 3 for best elk population from what i know.
If you hunt rifle, .270 is min. unless archery! Bring help to pack it out. Getting a tag is hard.


----------

